# get a barrel ported



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

hey i was wondering do you all have your barrels sent off to be ported or do you have it done a compitions. if you do have them sent off and ya dont care send me the link i want to have mine ported or maybe even buy a new barrel with a high rib maybe around 3/4" tall do you all like high ribs for trap or normal??

Ernie


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I see a lot of guys with high ribs at our gun club down here.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

BROWNINGMAN said:


> hey i was wondering do you all have your barrels sent off to be ported or do you have it done a compitions. if you do have them sent off and ya dont care send me the link i want to have mine ported or maybe even buy a new barrel with a high rib maybe around 3/4" tall do you all like high ribs for trap or normal??
> 
> Ernie


Lots of choices out there for porting. A couple of the bigger name ones would be Briley www.briley.com or Angleport www.angleport.com I belive they charge $50 to $60 dollars per barrel.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

> I belive they charge $50 to $60 dollars per barrel.


That doesn't sound bad at all, at that price, I might get mine done.


----------



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

yea i no if i have the extra money i will have it done


----------



## dresnor (Jul 26, 2005)

new guy here. what are the benifits of porting? tighter pattern, distance, recoil...?


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Some people claim less felt recoil, but realistically it reduces the amount of muzzel jump when fired ( the barrel does not jump upwards as much).

Which to some, claim you can get a second shot off faster and more accurate. Most reputable places charge anywhere from $50 to $60 per barrel. hope this helps........... :sniper:


----------



## dresnor (Jul 26, 2005)

couldn't have asked for a better explanation. thanks.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I guess it's because the gas shoots out of the top of the barrel, there for pushing it downward and it balances with the recoil which leads to the bead staying down.


----------



## dresnor (Jul 26, 2005)

if that's the case, how would they port the bottom barrel of an O/U?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I don't understand your question on why they couldn't. Nothing is shooting out except for excess gas.


----------



## dresnor (Jul 26, 2005)

well, i wasn't sure as to how effective it would be if the gas shot out and just hit the bottom of the top barrel. would they just port it at an angle out to either side of the top barrel?


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

dresnor said:


> well, i wasn't sure as to how effective it would be if the gas shot out and just hit the bottom of the top barrel. would they just port it at an angle out to either side of the top barrel?


The ports are not on the top of each barrel, they are positioned along the upper and sides, they vent out and up not straight up.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Here is an autoloader ported from Ballistic Specialties.










An over/under would normally have another set of holes placed beneath these on both upper and lower barrel. Autoloaders generally don't require as many.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Dresnor, check your messages I PM'd you......


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have had barrels customized by Angleport ( www.angleport.com ) They do a really good job and have a quick turn around tim. Really nice folks down there. They are also known as Ballistics Specialtys. GOOD LUCK


----------

